# (This turned into a personal monologue.)What do ESTPs think of INFPs?



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Edit: Maybe I should move this to an advice thread, or the relationships thread; since I got personal and subjective. My bad.
Also, I've edited this thread multiple times, which is why it's all over the place, and I got stuck with italics.


Hello STPs.

Most of my family are ESTPs, and perhaps 2 ISTPs from my extended family.

I'm just curious, what do you think of INFPs? (And NFs in general.)

ESTP thinks myself and ENFP are weird, (but then they also think another ESTP is strange, too.)

(Considering myself, ENFP & the other ESTP are women, that might play a factor in it too.)


Anyhow. I know INFPs (and maybe ENFPs as well) are known for "wearing their heart on their sleeve".

While we are sensitive, we also hold our most personal feelings to ourselves.

I think this may cause frustration for others, as people probably can't tell what we're actually feeling, or thinking.

My dad probably gets slightly upset, maybe he feels left out, that I don't really share my deepest feelings & secrets with him; as in the past I just always got lecturers. (Even from ENFP, who wants to support ESTP.) This is why I don't really share much with my family at all, scared of judgement and getting some monologue.

I definitely understand they're just trying to help by actually giving sound advice to fix the problem, which is fair! However when there's been times I've just needed support, its not the most helpful. XD But I do mull over the advice in my own time.

INFPs, or myself at least, understand social cues and jokes, I (we) just tend to not care about it or ignore it. Well, at times. It doesn't mean I'm rude or impolite- I still use manners and stuff.

This is different to somebody with Asperger's, who actually don't _understand_ social cues.

I bring this up because I've had someone think before, that I have Asperger's, because of my quietness and not taking a joke.

I can take a joke, it's just that, if I'm not in a joking mood, they piss me off more than make me laugh... Idk why. I can't be bothered with jokes majority of the time.
Well, actually, I _do find the jokes funny, but it's like I don't want to show it! I secretly like jokes. It's weird! I always get on the defensive even though I'm laughing on the inside. I guess it could be a part of that irrational stupid INFP thing where we don't like our state of mind or, our happy place being suddenly invaded. Sorry I can't get rid of italics rn._

However, now that I think about it... I am in fear of judgement from laughing at jokes (especially if they're potentially offensive)(dark humour) or something akin to that. I don't know why I am so afraid of judgement.

Anyhow.
Perhaps it depends on the joke as well. I've noticed my humour is very different from most people's, especially STPs, so perhaps it's more of a, "I don't find your home funny" situation. However that doesn't mean I don't find humour in _some_ STP jokes.

Does it scare you guys that it may be hard to understand what we're thinking? Or, I suppose it would be more frustrating? (This part is more geared to ESTP, as ISTPs share minimal about anything.)

I suppose it would also be frustrating for STPs as we have low Se. (Especially for myself, Se is my lowest scoring function.)

How do you view Ni, as well?

Thanks.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

How do you guys use Fe and Ti?


Fe is your opposing role, Ti your demon function. How can they manifest in an IxFP? I know some people who for sure are Fi doms but their internal logic seems to be good and they tend to speak in a "Pro and con" way (more of a Ti thing) very often which makes me ask if Ti in IxFPs is as bad as...




www.personalitycafe.com













Single ENFP looking to date; should I only pursue other...


Hi all. I am an ENFP, and I've had a few relationships and realized I am more attracted to/ compatible with introverts. I dated an ISTJ and my next relationship was with an intuitive . These two were completely different relationships. What I had in one relationship i didn't have in the other...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I enjoy NFs usually. Whether NFP or NFJs. I usually feel like I am annoying them more than they are annoying me.

As far as INFP in particular, I honestly have usually felt very connected to my INFP daughter. That does not mean I will pretend to always understand her. I do not. She does tend to connect to her ENFJ sis best emotionally in some ways.

We compliment each other in many ways. We are pretty good combined on things like Trivia and Escape Puzzles etc. I think the combo of opposing sides helps us work together to solve puzzles or something. She often likes or appreciates me being a bolder woman in many ways, I think as far as taking a lead. She doesn't like when I have foot in mouth syndrome or get lippy in public that embarrasses her. But I think she feels safe with me in many ways. Emotionally and physical environment.

She gets annoyed with my tert Fe. I get annoyed with her fickle tert Si.

I really admire how creative she is. She has many hobbies and interests. She is really versatile. She can switch from doing something like assembling and mechanics, to making a quilt, to baking, to reading, to binge watching TV. I think it is really cool to watch someone enjoy so much time alone and fill their time with so many neat random things.

She has a weakness for TV/Movies. She loves fantasy. While that is not really my genre of choice I usually will try to meet her in the middle. I watch some of it. When it starts getting more abstract and outta my lane I tell her I love her and I will pass. Hey it is not like I make her watch Gerard Butler Action movies lol. We both mutually like thriller/intrigue type stuff, or period dramas, or fictional history stuff.

She is really helpful just by her nature. I appreciate that alot. She tends to just naturally assist with household tasks etc. I really do not have to twist her arm to encourage her help. She volunteers it.

She is really mature. Sometimes it can be hard for me to remember she is only 15. Despite being really mature, she is really sentimental and has a soft spot for novelty. She loves Disney etc. I think that is sweet.

I do not usually think she is as strange as some of her friends lol. She always seems to end up with friends that are sorta sheltered and have poor manners. They always act like they have never been a guest in someones home. The last kid was loudly jumping all over our floor (in apartment living that is someones ceiling). I think that is weird behavior for a 15 yr old guest at someones home. I am really relieved she is friends with an ENTP chick. I actually kinda wonder if they may have something more going on. Just because she talks about her alot. I am not going to ask her though, if she does not volunteer the info. Not my business unless she wants to share.

To be honest I am pretty secure most of the time in most aspects of our relationship so I do not tend to feel bad she connects with her sis more emotionally. I can sometimes get irritated how soft she will go on her dad vs me. She does not really call him out for her irritations like how she more so easily calls me out. In the large picture I consider that a sign of comfort.

I think her enny is 5w6, I think my top is 7w6 so I think we sorta cross paths a tad here. We tend to cohabitate decent together. As far as compliment. I may be an extrovert but I am very task oriented. She often like solitude and I like doing tasks so we often are alongside each other. She is one of the only people I feel understood by. I think she understands me much more than many other people do. As far as my heart and intentions.

She is pretty thoughtful. TBH both my kids are pretty thoughtful. NFs are sweet like that.

Something funny happened today. She went on spring break for school with Easter. I asked her if she wanted to go do something tomorrow as far as an activity on holiday. Lol 'Do we have to' I about died of laughter. I was like a well we do not have to, I just wanted to make sure to offer the opportunity. Her no I will already have to do a bunch of stuff with dad this weekend, I was looking forward to just chilling at home. Ok so you really do not want to go do anything, lol. Ok then alrighty. Easiest child ever.


----------

